# Cockpitfest 2011



## Geedee (Jun 16, 2011)

.


----------



## A4K (Jun 16, 2011)

Great stuff Gary, have a good time!

...and can I make a request? Would love to see any pics of the Canberra, Venom and Typhoon cockpits, and Stirling panels you could manage..!

Cheers!
Evan


----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2011)

Have a great weekend gary (and Tony). I had planned to go, but thought it was _next_ weekend - b*gg*r !!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd be there if flights to the UK were free. But have a blast!


----------



## Geedee (Jun 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 20, 2011)

0


----------



## Geedee (Jun 20, 2011)

0


----------



## Geedee (Jun 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 20, 2011)

Great stuff and great pics Gary. looks like the weather was marginally better than last year, and I notice many displays were utilising gazebos to cover the cockpits - good thinking!
The RAF Phantom and Typhoon were impressive displays, very nice indeed !


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 20, 2011)

Fantastic Gary, I wish I could have been there! Where do some of those guys keep them, my 47 pit is only 4 ft by 3 ft and I barley have space for it. Can't imagine what I'd do with one of those F-4's, though I can dream about it.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2011)

Great stuff Gary! Some really excellent builds on show.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 20, 2011)

Excellent shots Gary! Looks like you had a blast sir. Would like to have been there but your photos made up for it.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 20, 2011)

Great stuff Gary!


----------



## Geedee (Jun 21, 2011)

.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks like a great weekend. Thanks for the pics and the stories.
Derek


----------



## Rocketeer (Jun 21, 2011)

Here are a few from me....great time had by all!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2011)

Great stuff Tony and Gary!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 21, 2011)

Neat stuff, guys! I would love to come see that one of these days. I don't think we have anything like that here in the US.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 21, 2011)

Great pics Gary and Tony.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 21, 2011)

Gary, at Wise last year the had a F-4 Phantom pit on display painted up like the ThunderBirds. If you want I can post it. Looks like a great chance to meat up and talk and learn. I'm with Eric, wish they had them over here.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 21, 2011)

I think I have seen that one, Aaron. There are one or 2 mockups and cockpit displays I have seen at shows every now and again, but not an event with just cockpits. I think it would be pretty cool.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 21, 2011)

I agree, that's such a cool idea and wished we had one over here. Great pics!


----------

